# Which sustain pedal are you using with your keyboard?



## nicoroy123 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi guys, which sustain pedal are you using with your keyboard?
I currently use a M-Audio SP-1. It works ok but it's bit small for serious piano use.

So I am curious to know which one you are using or which one your recommend.

Thanks
Nicolas


----------



## nicoroy123 (Aug 5, 2016)

Bump


----------



## AllanH (Aug 5, 2016)

This is what I use: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/VFP210

I bought mine at Sweetwater about 18 months ago. It's been fantastic. There is something about the polarity of the sustain input that you need to take into account. You'll have to look in your manual to make sure you get the right one and/or talk to someone at sweetwater. This is why the details say "(+) Denotes Normally Open. Compatible with Korg, Novation, Fatar, Casio functions like PS10". This is important.

There are multiple options with 1, 2 or 3 pedals.


----------



## d.healey (Aug 6, 2016)

Casio SP-3


----------



## Tfis (Aug 6, 2016)

Yamaha FC-3


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 6, 2016)

Studiologic VFP1-25.


----------



## airflamesred (Aug 6, 2016)

A Steinberg CC 64 !


----------



## pixel (Aug 6, 2016)

Mine is M-Audio SP-2 

I can highly recommend.


----------



## tack (Aug 6, 2016)

Roland DP-10. I only use continuous sustain pedals. 

(I'm not sure about the others, but I know the Yamaha FC3 is also continuous.)


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Aug 6, 2016)

Got myself a

http://amzn.to/2aBCq6b (M-Audio SP-2 Universal Sustain Pedal)


----------



## nicoroy123 (Aug 6, 2016)

Thanks guys for the input. I was thinking about the M-Audio SP2 as well. It's so cheap, so the risk is very low...


----------



## AmbientMile (Aug 6, 2016)

I use the M-Audio SP2 as well. After some use, they begin to squeak. There is a good YouTube video that shows how to re-lubricate it. Makes for a LONG lasting pedal.


----------



## hawpri (Aug 6, 2016)

I've had the cheap M-Audio pedal for a few years, too. It's cheap, but has proven itself to be durable and reliable.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 6, 2016)

M Audio because I stand and stomp on them.
They take beating after beating.
Get some Ashby converters.
Good favor every make and model.
They convert all Fc7s EV5s......


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Aug 6, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> Get some Ashby converters.



what is the use of it?


----------



## airflamesred (Aug 6, 2016)

airflamesred said:


> A Steinberg CC 64 !


I see what you did there!


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm using the one that doesn't stay put!!!


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 7, 2016)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> what is the use of it?


They change not only polarity but convert TS Mono to TRS.
Some pedals like an FC7 are preferred because they are durable. They also have plate connectors so they can be ganged together in groups.
But don't work on larger controllers with TRS Jack's.
Plus an FC3 can be used on any controller with one of these.
When I don't use sustain on a song my sustain pedal can become the Scanner vibrato of an Organ or portamento of a synth.


----------



## nicoroy123 (Aug 8, 2016)

I finally got the M-Audio SP-2. I am really surprised by the quality of this, and for 30$ !
Where is the catch...


----------



## Ellest (Oct 7, 2017)

I've been using M-Audio SP-2 and it's starting to squeak after about 2 months of use... I'm on the search for another.


----------



## AllanH (Oct 8, 2017)

2+ years ago I bought a VFP210 (Studio Logic) and have been very happy with it.

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/VFP210

There is also a 1 and 3 pedal version.


----------

